# dvr records, but won't play



## hanover (Feb 14, 2008)

I have recorded at least 4 programs on 2 different hd dvrs and they show they recorded for an hour, but when I press play, the blue box comes up with "Would you like to delete this recording?" Yes,Delete or No, don't delete options.

Is anyone else having this type of problem?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hanover said:


> I have recorded at least 4 programs on 2 different hd dvrs and they show they recorded for an hour, but when I press play, the blue box comes up with "Would you like to delete this recording?" Yes,Delete or No, don't delete options.
> 
> Is anyone else having this type of problem?


This happens when there is no recording, or the signal was not present at the time of the recording, so "basically" it's an empty recording.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hanover said:


> I have recorded at least 4 programs on 2 different hd dvrs and they show they recorded for an hour, but when I press play, the blue box comes up with "Would you like to delete this recording?" Yes,Delete or No, don't delete options.
> 
> Is anyone else having this type of problem?


Are they on the same channels? Can you post yoru signal strengths? Might have a signal issue...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Check your signal readings on BOTH DVR tuners. Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[A few HD channels, also beamed from 99 & 103º]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(c)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Also, if any of the missed recordings were OTA recordings, you will need to check the Antenna signal strength: 

(Menu -> System Setup -> Sat & Antenna -> Antenna Setup -> Edit Off-Air Channels -> Signal Meter)


----------



## zeagus (Jun 13, 2007)

This started happening to me with 0x368 and going into signal strength temporarily alleviates it, but the issue comes back- have tried RBR and. Forced redownload to no avail.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

zeagus said:


> This started happening to me with 0x368 and going into signal strength temporarily alleviates it, but the issue comes back- have tried RBR and. Forced redownload to no avail.


Forcing a download is not going to do anything. As litzdog posted, post your signal strengths and we can help determine if the issue has to do with your signal strength and possibly dish alignment.

- Merg


----------



## zeagus (Jun 13, 2007)

If I go into signal strength it re-initializes the tuners and everything is hunkydory for a while. When this happens I can fix it by simply going into signal strength, which to me says it's a hiccup with control of the tuners, which seem to get reinitialized whenever you view the signal strength, thus the message about it interrupting recording if you go in while a recording is in progress. This started happening the day I got the new national pushed to me. And I didn't suspect a redownload would help, but I figured better than than tearing my hair out while a CSR who knows nothing asks me to do incredibly pointless things .


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Going into the signal strength meter does not reset your signal strengths. It merely displays what they are. It interrupts your recording as it needs to look at every transponder thus it will look at transponders that the channel you are currently recording is not being transmitted from. As stated, post your signal strengths and we can see if that might be a possible cause for your problem.

- Merg


----------



## zeagus (Jun 13, 2007)

I didn't say that it resets the signal strengths, I said it reinitializes or at least actively probes each tuner in such a way that it corrects the issue temporarily. If it were a signal strength issue, this would not fix it, but I will post the numbers for your amusetainment.

Tuner 1 101:
1-8 96 96 93 95 89 100 95 99
9-16 93 96 94 97 94 100 92 100
17-24 88 100 91 95 95 10 95 100
25-32 95 97 96 0 97 100 95 100

Tuner 1 110
1-8 N N N N N N N 95
9-16 N 93 N 95 N N N

Tuner 1 119
17-24 N N N N N 96 73 95
25-32 83 98 96 97 91 98 0 98

Tuner 1 99c
1-8 95 95 89 94 91 92 88 93
9-16 94 91 91 92 96 94 N N

Tuner 1 99s
1-8 25 66 38 0 0 47 N N
9-16 N N N N N N 0 98
17-24 0 29 0 98 0 0 0 19

Tuner 1 103s
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 N N
9-16 N N N N N N 95 73
17-24 93 79 96 91 55 0 69 97

Tuner 1 103c
1-8 94 85 91 80 91 79 88 76
9-16 91 75 89 76 90 71 N N
17-24 89 100 90 95 94 100 95 100

------

Tuner 2 101:
1-8 97 96 94 96 91 100 95 99
9-16 93 96 94 98 92 100 91 100
17-24 87 100 89 94 92 100 95 100
25-32 95 97 95 0 96 100 94 100

Tuner 2 110
1-8 N N N N N N N 95
9-16 N 92 N 95 N N N


Tuner 2 119
17-24 N N N N N 95 66 95
25-32 67 98 91 97 82 98 0 98

Tuner 2 99c
1-8 94 95 89 94 92 92 88 94
9-16 94 92 91 94 96 95 N N

Tuner 2 99s
1-8 26 66 31 0 0 48 N N
9-16 N N N N N N 0 99
17-24 0 28 0 98 0 0 0 10

Tuner 2 103s
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 N N
9-16 N N N N N N 93 76
17-24 86 79 95 91 32 0 51 96

Tuner 2 103c
1-8 91 85 88 80 88 79 85 76
9-16 85 74 85 74 86 69 N N
17-24 N N N N N N N N


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

is this on OTA or directv provided locals?


----------

